# Patent: Canon RF 19mm f/2.8 IS



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 10, 2021)

> Canon News has uncovered an interesting optical formula patent for a small prime lens with image stabilization. The patent talks in-depth about making small prime lenses with IS.
> There are two different embodiments for a Canon RF 19mm f/2.8 IS.
> Canon RF 19mm F2.8 IS
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Antono Refa (May 10, 2021)

Canon RF 19mm F2.8 *IS*? 

Canon thinks it could double as a general purpose ultra wide prime?


----------



## Rivermist (May 10, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Good to hear about non-L glass in the pipeline, and with IS. While L lenses remain _crème de la crème_ professional tools with record-setting wide apertures, high standards for robustness, weather-seal, etc.. the non-L products are delivering on the whole excellent image quality and offer benefits for e.g. travelers such as compactness, lesser weight and more discrete appearance. Oh, and affordability!


----------



## stevelee (May 10, 2021)

Back in my film days I bought a used Canon 19mm lens. I was amazed at its image quality and lack of distortion. Maybe I'd be less amazed now, but I recall that it took good pictures. Before I got it, my widest lens was 28mm.


----------



## JordanCS13 (May 10, 2021)

I would love a lens like this...great option for UWA photography in a compact lightweight package. If it's optically excellent, could be a wonderful option for grabbing with the 35/1.8 and 85/2 for a good quality compact carry.


----------



## Rivermist (May 10, 2021)

JordanCS13 said:


> I would love a lens like this...great option for UWA photography in a compact lightweight package. If it's optically excellent, could be a wonderful option for grabbing with the 35/1.8 and 85/2 for a good quality compact carry.


Yes, just add a 135mm f:2.5 IS and/ or 200 mm f:4 IS


----------



## stevelee (May 10, 2021)

Rivermist said:


> Yes, just add a 135mm f:2.5 IS and/ or 200 mm f:4 IS


In film days I often traveled with just my 28mm, 85mm, and 200mm lenses. I rarely missed having anything else along.


----------



## Rivermist (May 10, 2021)

stevelee said:


> In film days I often traveled with just my 28mm, 85mm, and 200mm lenses. I rarely missed having anything else along.


My FD bag had the 24mm, 35mm and 100mm lenses, which covered most needs. I would eventually add the 17mm and/or the 200mm f:4. The 50mm macro and 300mm f:5.6 were for special occasions only.


----------



## another_mikey (May 10, 2021)

Please Canon, an astrophotography capable RF lens to compete with the Sigma 14mm f/1.8. This lens is neither wide enough or fast enough for optimal nightscape shooting IMHO. I have the money sitting in my bank account ready to be spent if they cover that market segment with an RF mount lens.


----------



## H. Jones (May 10, 2021)

19mm is an interesting focal length, but no reason why they couldn't make this and advertise it as slightly wider than a 20mm prime.

On another hand, could this be a cheaper lens? If it was cheap enough to have a bit of distortion, some auto correction could make this into effectively a cheap 20mm. Just throwing out ideas, though, not sure if they'd do that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> 19mm is an interesting focal length, but no reason why they couldn't make this and advertise it as slightly wider than a 20mm prime.
> 
> On another hand, could this be a cheaper lens? If it was cheap enough to have a bit of distortion, some auto correction could make this into effectively a cheap 20mm. Just throwing out ideas, though, not sure if they'd do that.


Interesting idea, and quite possible IMO – I do suspect this lens would end up as an RF 20/2.8 if it makes it into a product. Canon has done this with EF-M lenses already (wider than stated FL, camera crops the RAW image to the stated FoV).


----------



## Joules (May 10, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon has done this with EF-M lenses already (wider than stated FL, camera crops the RAW image to the stated FoV).


Not just EF-M. With RF glass as well. See the RF 24-240mm, which in truth is much wider but has dark corners without the digital crop applied.

I believe the RF 24-105 STM is also employing this technique, although less intense.


----------



## Finn (May 10, 2021)

I would love to see a 24-200mm F4L IS for a one lens solution for landscapes and even videography during the day. It would be a great travel lens.


----------



## dlee13 (May 10, 2021)

This is the travel lens I need! I really hope Canon makes it!


----------



## padam (May 10, 2021)

Rivermist said:


> Yes, just add a 135mm f:2.5 IS and/ or 200 mm f:4 IS


Manufacturers don't seem to care with slower short telephoto primes anymore, since the RF 70-200/4 IS is actually smaller when retracted and the minimum focusing distance can be much shorter as well.

But the 135/2 and 200/2.8 II adapted EF lenses both do the job just fine (in fact, better than they ever did with the IBIS + full area AF tracking) if one is looking at cheaper options.


----------



## AJ (May 10, 2021)

Hopefully it's better than the old EF 20/2.8. I used to have one and it was a mediocre lens, and that's being generous.


----------



## aboo (May 12, 2021)

Just get on with it please, Canon!

Been waiting now for wide primes... anything from 18 to 24 will be an insta-buy for me.

Over two years in to the system now - and the only RF wider than 24 is a big and heavy $2500 monster.


----------



## CanonGrunt (May 12, 2021)

I bought that lens recently and adapted to my R6. It really is quite lovely. The FL 19mm right? 



stevelee said:


> Back in my film days I bought a used Canon 19mm lens. I was amazed at its image quality and lack of distortion. Maybe I'd be less amazed now, but I recall that it took good pictures. Before I got it, my widest lens was 28mm.


----------



## stevelee (May 13, 2021)

CanonGrunt said:


> I bought that lens recently and adapted to my R6. It really is quite lovely. The FL 19mm right?


I assume so (without digging it out of the closet to check). I think all my lenses were FL.


----------



## scottburgess (May 24, 2021)

CanonRumorsGuy said:
>>
This patent also includes an optical formula for an RF 85mm f/1.8, but I think it’s safe to assume that this won’t become a consumer product since we have the Canon RF 85mm f/2 IS STM.
<<

I wouldn't count out additional versions as products, even with similar f-numbers. Canon has cleverly included value-added features in newer lenses, and an 85mm portrait lens at f/1.8 with SA control would be welcomed by some. Lenses that induce some people to buy new Canon bodies increase long-term profitability during this EF to RF migration phase. No one lens can do everything, so offer different models at different price points and see what works in the market! Canon ventured first into automated lens assembly, so their fixed costs per lens have likely dropped allowing them to diversify some lens products to explore consumers' interests. They can afford to cannibalize their own products rather than wait for a competitor to introduce a product with value-added features that lures buyers away.

So folks, PLEASE DO continue to suggest the products you want or the features you would like to see in Canon photo products. So far I'm enticed by autofocus TS-E lenses and SA control macro lenses. How about specialty astrophotography telescope lenses (maybe 25mm, 75mm, 250mm, 750mm, focusing only near infinity, but less expensive, single aperture, no coma, and carrying the RF mount)? How about a new full-frame RF astrophotography body with no Bayer filter, but with a filter adapter which allows one to quickly change to different Canon-made astro filters or no filter or other filters (and maybe built on a _square_ sensor with broad light sensitivity and ultra-low dark current noise) and sold as a kit [ooo, imagine using this to photograph in _daylight _with ordinary lenses but substituting UV and infrared _in place of blue and red color channels_]? How about Z-design catadioptric lenses with no ring bokeh? How about lens feet with built-in Arca-Swiss compatibility? How about wildlife lenses offered with alternate digital camo paint (or Canon's own lens covers released with each super-telephoto lens, with better construction and Kryptek Highlander pattern)? How about a 50mm-ish lens close to the Zeiss 55mm Otus in optical quality, but in the $1500-2500 range? How about an ultra-sharp RF 160-200mm zoom microscope tube lens (comparable optically in visible spectra to Thorlabs tubes) with adapters for common microscope objectives and built-in Arca-Swiss lens collar (again sold as a kit)?

We might have more power than ever to suggest ideas that become products. I am excited to see what else folks here and Canon engineers dream up.


----------

